# Pic of Medium 595?



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find a pic of a size Medium (53) built up 595, that has had the seatmast cut to size?


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

gibson00 said:


> Anyone know where I can find a pic of a size Medium (53) built up 595, that has had the seatmast cut to size?


To what size? Everyone's saddle height is different. I imagine there might be people out there who don't cut it at all and then there are those that cut it severely. And then there is the whole mix of spacers which can have a large impact on how the thing is cut.

I was pretty concerned about cutting into the branding on my XL so I dropped a line to Chas at Look-USA and he gave me the information I needed. From there, it's an easy calculation. Assuming that's what you're concerned about.

Your other choice - take a look at the geometry and write down the headtube and chainstay lengths. Do a ratio. Then go out and find all the pictures of frames that you can and measure the same two features on your monitor. Do the ratios. If they match your calculation from the geometry table, you have a picture of a medium frame. I did this and it came out with a few tenths of a percent.


----------



## Rich.H (Feb 5, 2007)

gibson00 said:


> Anyone know where I can find a pic of a size Medium (53) built up 595, that has had the seatmast cut to size?


Hi

I have just added one to the Look pictures thread. Let me know if you need any more info

Cheers

Rich


----------

